# Kribs with babies



## ptrnyc (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

Here is a video I took of my kribs trying to gather their babies. The little monsters love to swim into the sponge filter bubbles... then the parents go nuts trying to herd them back together, while keeping an eye on the odessa barbs they share the tank with...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

that was pretty fun to watch haha! i've always liked Kribs, but never had a chance to keep :thumb:


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

phister said:


> that was pretty fun to watch haha! i've always liked Kribs, but never had a chance to keep :thumb:


All you need is another tank :lol: :lol:


----------

